# Curado E7 handle



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Was out wading Sunday & was taking out some loose line on my reel, then my handle flew into the water with the drag adjuster. I felt around the bottom for awhile & found the handle, looks like the nut is made out of plastic that holds the handle on, all the threads were stripped out, I have never taken the handle off before. Has anyone ever tried to put the brass nut on from an older Curado or should I go back with the original? I had to fish the rest of the day with a spinning reel that was a buddy of mines back up, have not used one in years.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is the schematic for the E7..........Did you find the drag star? If the threads were stripped, my only guess was that the reel was stepped on or something. The main nut that holds the handle on is brass. Depending on what fell off and what you recovered, it could be several small parts.

Schematic here.

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/CU200E7_v1_m56577569830694674.pdf


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I finally got the nut out of the cap, it is painted black & felt like plastic, I broke it in half & the nut is not brass at all, it feels like pewter, broke real easy. The reel has never been stepped on from me& always rides in the cab while I am driving & is in a rod holder in the boat,who knows what happened. I would like to replace it with a brass nut, the brass nut from my older Curado is to tall.


----------



## chugbug2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

After reading this, I took the cover off to the handle on my Curado 200 E7 & the nut fell apart into 3 pieces & did not look like brass. Is there an updated nut for this? I would hate for my handle to fall off like above while fishing.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes your right, my mistake. The nut is some kind of painted aluminum alloy or something. I would just replace with the nut it calls for. I've never had problems with them. Was there alot of corrosion around the nut? When you install the new stuff put a small glob of quality grease in that plastic nut cap before installing, will keep it nice and new.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hjave never seen one come apart like this unless there was a corrosion issue. The nut is anodized aluminum. You could always switch to the brass nut BNT2117 if you are worried about it.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> I hjave never seen one come apart like this unless there was a corrosion issue. The nut is anodized aluminum. You could always switch to the brass nut BNT2117 if you are worried about it.


Went to FTU to get parts today & gave them the # for the nut you gave me, it was the aluminum nut, not the brass one. The parts I need are on back order til late August. The customer in line behind me had the same thing happen to his Curado 200E7. My reel is 6 months old,but was given to me as a gift.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

contact susie montgomery at the reel in in cove texas.. she most likely has the parts in stock.. if not you can use the nut off the older curado you just have to use the nutt cap off the old reel as well


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

j wadd said:


> contact susie montgomery at the reel in in cove texas.. she most likely has the parts in stock.. if not you can use the nut off the older curado you just have to use the nutt cap off the old reel as well


Thanks for the info J


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I hope this is not a sign of things to come with Shimano reels? :frown:*_


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Japan must have made a running change to that nut. This part number was a brass nut. When you replace the nut place a little grease on the outside of the nut and place the cover over it. This should prevent any corrosion issues.


----------

